# What on earth is this



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

I was just making my breakfast, and as I cracked open an egg this fell out into the bowl. After fishing it out of the bowl, I am still having trouble figuring out what it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Was the egg fermented? Was there a yolk?


----------



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, everything else seemed normal for the most part. The white was a bit thicker than normal, but not much more.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

AllieCat said:


> Yes, everything else seemed normal for the most part. The white was a bit thicker than normal, but not much more.


So it was fermented? You have a rooster?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> So it was fermented? You have a rooster?


Fertilized*


----------



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

Well we don't know if we have a rooster. I guess if you think it was fertilized then we must


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It could be a meat spot. A piece of tissue from inside your chicken dislodged and found its way inside the egg as it was forming. Harmless, but unsightly.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with Innkeeper. This happens from time to time in farm fresh eggs.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think it looks fertilized, but I'm no expert. I was just letting you know that I thought she meant fertilized and not fermented.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> Fertilized*


I messed up... Sorry.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh no I'm not saying it was for sure... Oops... It was a question... I'm no expert so please, don't point fingers at me for being wrong.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry for messing up a bit.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I messed up... Sorry.


S'ok. I knew what you meant


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I messed up... Sorry.


That's okay! I was just trying to divert any confusion. I got confused for a minute myself, so I didn't want it to happen to anyone else.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Meaty Bit is what I always called them. We see them on occasion.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Eek. That's kinda gross. Funny how these little parts of nature come out! I actually was chuckling at "meAty bit" baha!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I just had one like that the other day. The shell was a little deformed, and cracked the egg to see something like that in, we tossed the egg....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like something Andrew Zimmern would eat...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Tee hee!!!!!!


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Might have been a baby 


Sent from kirachristinegarcia


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Meat spots are more common in brown egg layers, I've read. It seems that the tendency to have them is genetic. Just fish them out and use the egg.
If it really grosses you and you recognize the shape and color of that hen's egg, you can set aside hers to boil or scramble for your dog, if you have one. My dog can be sound asleep somewhere else in the house and be at my feet in seconds whenever he hears me cracking an egg.


----------

